# Mobile UCP columns



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Any way to NOT limit them? Currently, when using the mobile skin, the New Subscribed Threads column squishes the thread titles down the page, like this:










It would be more readable if the columns stretched the width of the page.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

It is meant for a mobile browser, not a desktop brower replacement skin. I will see if this one can be adjusted.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I was just thinking that if the columns were set to 100% instead of a certain number of pixels, it would work for both much better.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

Some mobile browsers have a landscape mode which would allow them to see the title on one line. And they can usually do the wrap around themselves.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

I actually have a updated mobile version I am running on AVS. I thought I had it here also...so let me update the one here when I get the chance.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks, Dave!


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi...

Uploaded the new version. I will look to make the LP (Last Post) clickable, but the issue here is that mobile browsers do not allow for page jump to points. Thus it would just load the page and not jump down.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Huh. That's weird. My Sidekick II does use bookmarks within pages. I run a board for my high school reunion using phpBB and when I click on a link it jumps down to that post in the page. So it does work. I guess just not with vBulletin.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

I just spent an hour on trying to get the subscribed thread area in the User CP area to not use the single row. The issue is it shares the same "threadbit" template as with the main thread display. Thus I can not adjust one without the other being affected. I will need to look more into it but I am out of time.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Huh. That's weird. My Sidekick II does use bookmarks within pages. I run a board for my high school reunion using phpBB and when I click on a link it jumps down to that post in the page. So it does work. I guess just not with vBulletin.


AFAIK, the Sidekick runs a custom browser. Everything is reformatted through their servers, so you can do things that a PPC user can't with PIE.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks for anything you can do, Dave. Even if it doesn't work out, it's appreciated!


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

ohhh, quick reply in mobile now... yay!


----------

